# Small Shed/ winter Advice/ shed size?



## BTRT1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi!
We are planning to add a couple of Pygmy or ND to our family.
We live in northern Ontario, Canada.
Not super north, but north enough 

We have a 10 x 6 fenced area (former dog run) and I am planning to build the shed along one side (so the body of it is outside the run, but it opens into the run). Our yard is nearly an acre, fenced, so when we're home they can have access to the whole yard and then be penned when we're away and locked into the shed at night (predators).

So... 

**If hay, feed, minerals and water are in the shed, how big would we need for 2-3 dwarfs? 
** for a shed I am thinking plywood walls, sloped roof with air flow under it, Dutch door... Will we need insulation? I assume leaving air flow up top is a good thing vs. closing in airtight? I would think if it is draft free and they have bedding they would be ok?
** ceiling height re. Warmth? I want to be able to walk in the front at least-- thinking 6' sloping back to 4.5 or so.
** flooring -- thinking on the dirt but with lots of clay added to make a floor that will drain... Or are other options warmer (ie raised wood floor)

We get a lot of snow and their shed area is fairly sheltered (not open to winds etc) and the snow pack is insulating itself.

Just trying to get a handle on size, warmth and flooring


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I am in Pennsylvania, so not as cold but I just build mine a lot like you say you are thinking. Feel free to copy! Plus the vent system has proven very good with a hygrometer to test.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/chadwicks-barn-build-163947/


----------



## BTRT1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sweet! Beautiful work and helpful thread. I love your goat door /human door set up!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The general rule of thumb is 10 to 15 sq feet/goat for a shelter. Be sure and face it away from whatever direction storms come from - ours come from the north or east, usually, so I try to face my shelters south. It helps keep snow from blowing under them, and it also allows whatever sunshine there is to shine in. If you plan on using a stand alone feeder, add in the size of it. Using a combo feeder will eliminate a separate grain feeder, but necessitate cleaning prior to feeding. By using a pvc mineral feeder you are saving space as they take up more vertical space than horizontal. Make sure your water tub is elevated so it is more difficult for them to poop in it. Same thing with mineral feeder - hang it slightly above rump level and provide a step so they can access the mineral, but not poop in it. I like cinder blocks because it's harder for them to move it. Unless your clay is different from ours, clay does not drain. It gets slick, gummy, cakes onto everything, and holds water. For drainage you need sand or pea gravel. A good, cheap insulator for your shelter is old carpet. They probably won't need it, but if it helps keep them a little warmer at night, why not? I hope this helps and best wishes!


----------



## BTRT1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------

